# [ 2015 ] Requesting experiences living close to or full time in timeshares



## jebloomquist (Jan 27, 2015)

I would like to hear about the experiences of Wyndham Tuggers who live at least 4 months per year, up to full year round in just timeshare accommodations. I want to plan ahead, as I approach retirement, and imagine this as an appealing alternative to just living in one location. 

Why, what where, when, and how do you plan, choose, reserve, and actually stay in the timeshares, to me has been an intriguing mystery.

I imagine that there are as many different approaches as there are people doing it. Are you Wyndham points, weeks, or a combination of both owners? Do you map out several months in advance, and how to drive from resort to resort? Do you use RCI or other timeshare organizations, as well? Are you choosing locations based upon costs, beauty, relatives, weather, geography, etc? Do you stay in one location for only a week or two, and then move on, or do you stay in one location for months at a time? 

Since I am a Wyndham points owner, what are your experiences or estimates of the number of points that it would take to stay in just timeshares for a full year? Do you meet and plan with other owners? Is there a place or forum where year round or close to it owners share their experiences?

At the moment I rent to guests at least 500 nights per year. I would like to continue this activity, because it covers my maintenance fees, where I pretty much break even. If it takes several million Wyndham points to live full time in timeshares, I need to figure out how to do both activities.

So, any experiences and ideas that you have, I will read with a great deal of interest.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2015)

There are two Tugger who live full-time in timeshares - they both have blogs, but they aren't exclusively using Wyndham.  I don't know of any Tuggers who do exactly what you are asking.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Jan 27, 2015)

Can I ask if you currently have platinum/gold status?  I will be following this thread with interest.  I'm too young to travel but my work gives me a tremendous amount of flexibility.  My wife and I have been talking about spending 3/4 months a year traveling.

Thanks for bringing the subject up!


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 27, 2015)

jebloomquist said:


> At the moment I rent to guests at least 500 nights per year. I would like to continue this activity, because it covers my maintenance fees, where I pretty much break even. If it takes several million Wyndham points to live full time in timeshares, I need to figure out how to do both activities.



Jim, I need to ask - are you saying you rent 500 nights per year and only break even? That seems to be a tremendous amount of work for no real benefit.


----------



## Joe33426 (Jan 27, 2015)

For a rough estimate, could you just take a figure like 200,000 points per week x 52 weeks per year = 10,400,000 points less VIP discount (assuming platinum) = 5,200,000 points x $5/1,000 = $26,000 

I've looked at the blogs of the two full-time timesharing folks that Denise mentions and they mostly use RCI last calls, RCI sales, etc.  Mostly off season weekly in over built areas on the cheap.  Figuring an average of $400 per week their costs are probably are more like $20,800 per year.  

Of course the $26,000 is assuming VIP discounts in an account that treats resale points like VIP if the account has VIP.  If the Voyager thing ever comes out and can distinguish resale versus developer points, that should be interesting.


----------



## spackler (Jan 27, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> If the Voyager thing ever comes out and can distinguish resale versus developer points, that should be interesting.



I would assume that would be pretty devastating for the mega-renters.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 27, 2015)

spackler said:


> I would assume that would be pretty devastating for the mega-renters.



Actually, it could be the reverse. The real mega-renters are the ones who have gotten many many platinum points owners to give them access to their accounts, and typically all of those points are VIP eligible points. Or conversely are working with points managers who similarly have gotten access to multiple platinum accounts. 

For these true mega-renters, it might be a boon to have less competition.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 27, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> For a rough estimate, could you just take a figure like 200,000 points per week x 52 weeks per year = 10,400,000 points less VIP discount (assuming platinum) = 5,200,000 points x $5/1,000 = $26,000
> 
> I've looked at the blogs of the two full-time timesharing folks that Denise mentions and they mostly use RCI last calls, RCI sales, etc.  Mostly off season weekly in over built areas on the cheap.  Figuring an average of $400 per week their costs are probably are more like $20,800 per year.
> 
> Of course the $26,000 is assuming VIP discounts in an account that treats resale points like VIP if the account has VIP.  If the Voyager thing ever comes out and can distinguish resale versus developer points, that should be interesting.



If you're planning ahead, you should also be able to figure in the upgrades, so you'd be looking at the cost of a smaller unit rather than the 200K 2-3BR unit. And if you're traveling off-season, you may have additional savings. I was thinking about this exact topic a few days ago and figured somewhere around 3.5-4M points ought to be enough to do it.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jan 27, 2015)

winnipiseogee said:


> Can I ask if you currently have platinum/gold status?  I will be following this thread with interest.  I'm too young to travel but my work gives me a tremendous amount of flexibility.  My wife and I have been talking about spending 3/4 months a year traveling.
> 
> Thanks for bringing the subject up!



I am VIP Platinum.



scootr5 said:


> Jim, I need to ask - are you saying you rent 500 nights per year and only break even? That seems to be a tremendous amount of work for no real benefit.



I got into the rental game because I was asked by a fellow Tugger if I wanted to work together. I provide the points and the other VIP Platinum owner does all of the work getting the business, basically using my points. When this started I was VIP Gold, and used this idea to move to Platinum and then to begin acquiring additional resale points. I have to do some amount of work, but I don't do all the work that is required to get the renters. I think that it has worked out well for both of us. 

Jim


----------



## 55plus (Jan 27, 2015)

We travel 2 to 3 months per year during the winter. We stay at Wyndham Smokey Mountains for a couple nights on our way from Wisconsin to Myrtle Beach. We stay at Wyndham Westwind in Myrtle Beach. Myrtle Beach has plenty of vacancies in the winter so it's at half points with free upgrades. From there we're off to Wyndham Ocean Walk in Florida. 

At Wyndham Ocean walk we use full points for Daytona 500 and Daytona Bike Week timeframes because of the demand, but we are able to get half point reservations at Ocean Walk between the two events. We usually go to Star Island for a week or so for a change and then back to Ocean Walk.

On our way home we spend a week or two either in Panama City Beach and/or Destin, depending on which Wyndhams are available at discounted points. From there it's Wyndham Nashville for a couple night and then home to Wisconsin. 

The key is planning ahead and booking reservations at 60 days out to take advantage of discounted points if you qualify. The older Wyndham (Fairfield)resorts like Westwinds, Star Island, Ocean Walk are cheap when it comes to points. There are also cheap points and some of the Wyndhams in Destin.

We always have plenty of points after our travels to rent. This pays for our travels costs and maintenance fees. Life is good living in Wyndham timeshares for several months at a time, but there is no place like home...


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 27, 2015)

Assuming your at break even for your and your kids vacation needs based on your prior post, wouldn't just be simple math to calculate how many additional weeks/nights you would have to rent to stay the additional weeks beyond what you are currently using for your personal stays

 Assuming 70 weeks rented @ Platinum Points ~  5 million Points 

 However many weeks you want to travel/the number of weeks you are currently traveling times your current points holdings should tell you what size your account should be.

 The question is if that factor is 10, is the FRBO model scalable to 5,000 nights rented to keep the dream self supporting.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 27, 2015)

Ive given this some thought before, but only as an academic exercise. and usually after reading an article that tells me I can live a life of luxury on my social security income.   So I set out to answer the question...can I live at a resort on my social security income.  I also want to be able ti live without a car, 

So lets look at my favorite resort Avenue Plaza in New Orleans Its an urban property, right on the streetcar line, so I can easily get to shopping, doctors, recreation without owning a car.   A studio  here is either 126000 or 112000 points, depending on season, The total for a year is 6,300,000  the one bedrooms are 140000 and 126000 for a total of just over 7 million

so 13 million points to to reserve a studio and a one bedroom for every week of the year. assuming cwa rates thats about $71000 a year.

The idea would be to cancel rebook and upgrade every week, to stay in the one bedroom at half the studio rate, Do this and at end of the day Ive used 3 million points, and generated 10 million in cancelled points 

Like  Jim I am currently using a points manager and being paid $6/1000 points. That would be $60000  toward   my $71000 maintenance fee bill

Bottom line for $1000 a month I have a place to live, including elec, heat, air conditioning,  cable, internet and phone. I have a swimming pool, hot tub, gym and coffee every morning, and one afternoon a week, ice cream.  And there is plenty left from  my social security to buy groceries.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 27, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> The question is if that factor is 10, is the FRBO model scalable to 5,000 nights rented to keep the dream self supporting.



Last year I farmed out over 50 million points...so yes its scalable


----------



## jebloomquist (Jan 27, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> Assuming your at break even for your and your kids vacation needs based on your prior post, wouldn't just be simple math to calculate how many additional weeks/nights you would have to rent to stay the additional weeks beyond what you are currently using for your personal stays
> 
> Assuming 70 weeks rented @ Platinum Points ~  5 million Points
> 
> ...



Yes, it is simple math just to make a theoretical estimate. But, things many times don't end up that way when travel times, availabilities, and cancel/rebooks can sometimes fail. So, getting the actual experiences of others who have tried is of a great deal of importance.

Most of my rentals are at one resort, Bonnet Creek where on average it has taken 9,000 points per night for usually a 2 bedroom deluxe or better. We have been very successful at getting these at the 1/2 1 bedroom points level. This success may not convert to a retirees' resort hopping throughout the year. If someone is looking for a reservation and my partner and I cannot find one, they go somewhere else.  When I will be traveling, I need to know that there is a reservation available.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 28, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Last year I farmed out over 50 million points...so yes its scalable



Back on Ignore

To think you have implied you have no impact on availability to owners


----------



## ronparise (Jan 28, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> Back on Ignore
> 
> To think you have implied you have no impact on availability to owners



David with Wyndham points are symbolic of ownership. There is a real timeshare that I own (deed and everything) backing up every one of those points. 

We are not renting anything that we dont own, and  nothing is taken from any other owner


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 28, 2015)

*Live and let live*

Ron, Let that person ignore you. Who cares? I, for one, am interested in the information you share with us. 

Thank you.

_:::sigh:::_Still written with a stick, reclining, but working on improving my situation.

Fern 



ronparise said:


> David with Wyndham points are symbolic of ownership. There is a real timeshare that I own (deed and everything) backing up every one of those points.
> 
> We are not renting anything that we dont own, and  nothing is taken from any other owner


----------



## silentg (Jan 28, 2015)

There should be archive threads "Travels with Ray" he was a pioneer in full time timeshare travels. I had the pleasure of meeting him and his wife Darlene. He is missed!
TerryC


----------



## markb53 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Full Time Timesharing*

I've been thinking about doing the same thing when I retire. 
For the last 2 years I have been doing virtual year long trips using RCI specials and Last Calls just to see if it is possible to go from timeshare to timeshare and always have a time share to go to. I have proved to myself that it is possible.

The first virtual year I started on April 20 2013 at Mizner Place, Westin, FL and ended on March 14 2014 at Grandwiew, Las Vegas. It was all RCI Last Calls and RCI specials. Total cost for the virtual year was $11,050.06. My goal for that year was to try to move every week if possible.

I did another virtual tour the next year starting March 1 2014 at The Cliffs at Peace Canyon in Vegas and ending on March 13, 2015, at Grandview, in Las Vegas. My goal for that year was to try to stay in one place for multiple weeks if possible. It would have worked also, at a cost of $11,791.00. 

There is a problem with using RCI specials to to this. In both years I would have had to come up with almost half of the money for the RCI Specials before I left on the trip, which is a problem. 

I think is is an interesting idea. Don't think my wife will agree to do it for real, however. Probably have to start with something less ambitious. Maybe three months instead of a year.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 28, 2015)

Ron and Joan are full-timers, and so are we (Mike & Edie).  We are in our second year and use mostly RCI Extra Vacation Sales to book up for several months in advance.  We also use EBay and AirBnB.  We try to post our expenses (but lately we've been doing some cruises so it costs much more).

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## cyseitz (Jan 29, 2015)

This is very interesting. My husband and I have the same thoughts going on in our heads.  Our youngest will graduate in a couple of years and we plan to spend most of our time traveling and living in timeshares.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 29, 2015)

Ron and Joan are the other couple, their blog is:

http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## chriskre (Jan 29, 2015)

I plan on doing this over the summers to live at the beach.
So far I'm only at around 6 to 8 weeks at the beach, mostly thru exchanging of my CMV UDI, fixed weeks owned, Wyndham points and HGVC points.

I do around 4-6 weeks in Orlando depending on the year, using Wyndham & DVC points and lots of II exchanges with CMV UDI for mainly Marriotts, Grande Vista being my go to place.

Just recently "retired". 
I'm just as busy now as before I retired.  :hysterical:

It also helps that I live in FL, the land of plentiful timeshares.
If it wasn't for my cats that I love and miss dearly, I'd try longer stays, but for now I get away every 2-3 weeks for a week or less at a time.  
When they are no longer with me  I may try taking this show on the road full time and rent out my place.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 3, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> I've looked at the blogs of the two full-time timesharing folks that Denise mentions and they mostly use RCI last calls, RCI sales, etc.  Mostly off season weekly in over built areas on the cheap.  Figuring an average of $400 per week their costs are probably are more like $20,800 per year.
> .



HI everyone
To clarify:  we are one of the two full-timers and we each are timesharing differently.  And yes, we usually use Wyndham points!
      We sold our home in Ohio in 2008 and have been on the road ever since:  therefore, we are truly HOMELESS.
    Mike and Edie are the other full-timers, still own their home and rent it out and also have other properties on their site in CALIF and drive back and forth each year and stay on site for a while, especially for doctors’ appointments.   As they haveposted, they usually use Extra Vacations. Their travels are tracked on their BLOg (and we have become great friends as well.)
    We feel that we needed to book more ahead and could not “trust” Extra Vacations since we had to know in advance where we were going to stay…or else we had nowhere.  We were also tied down to family and reunion dates (military), not offering last minute flexibility.  In 2003, we started buying timeshares, so before going full time, we had already purchased weeks at two resorts, the Townhouses at the St Augustine Beach and Tennis Club (TAS)  and Telemark in Cable, WI, both properties purchased sight unseen on eBay – and they have worked out fabulously—they have become our favorites!  We have extended our inventory to 8 weeks at St Augustine and 3 weeks in Telemark – and Telemark has so many owner bonus opportunities, one being that we can rent extra weeks for $199/week that it sufficiently prorates our MF to better rates.  
And then we bought lots and lots of Wyndham points.
Then we saw that since we were gone from the house 8-9 months a year anyway (we also had to go to Seattle every 6-8 weeks to check on my mother – for that we flew), we decided that it was foolish to keep the house:  why have that expense?  We had read about Ray Harper, who was full time for 6 months, and started thinking about doing it, so we downsized, spent 2 summers repairing and staging the house and it sold within 3 days.
       In addition, we use exchange companies- but usually not RCI and we dropped II some years ago.  Therefore, we greatly utilize Platinum Interchange, SFX, and DAE all of which have great bonus week programs as well.
   So.. to clarify: each year we stay at our owned weeks at TAS and Telemark, and the rest of the time we stay in Wyndham resorts or exchanged weeks using Wyndham resort deposits (or occasionally TAS/Telemark deposits).  We figured once that if we were able to “stretch” our points to the maximum – which we almost always do anyway, (can’t stand to use full points!!), we would have a total of 72 weeks per year to use.  
   We have met a couple who spend 4 months in Bonnet Creek – Jan – April – just moving from unit to unit as needed – and they also work at Disney during that time – we’d sure like to do that, but our family responsibilities have prevented utilizing that long term opportunity.
Many TUGGERS already timeshare many many weeks or even months – so it is only a short step – and commitment – to say, OKAY, we’ll sell the house, and…
     My BLOG tells how we set it up, etc – start at the beginning which is at the end – the newer posts are first.
Timesharing Today also asked for an article from us about full timing and I have sent it in and they say they will be publishing it – we’ll see and keep you posted.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 4, 2015)

We recently retired also, selling our house this spring and I have considered using TUG LMR and Rentals Wanted to fill in some gaps I have in the following six months.  I have last three weeks of May in Hawaii, then first three weeks of June at CA beaches, I need filler for July/Aug, then I have Sept in UK.  At that point we either rent somewhere back in CA, buy another downsize house, or go full time. I like the idea of having a house that rents and pays for itself, there is a show on HGTV about buying vacation rental fixers.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 4, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> We recently retired also, selling our house this spring and I have considered using TUG LMR and Rentals Wanted to fill in some gaps I have in the following six months.  I have last three weeks of May in Hawaii, then first three weeks of June at CA beaches, I need filler for July/Aug, then I have Sept in UK.  At that point we either rent somewhere back in CA, buy another downsize house, or go full time. I like the idea of having a house that rents and pays for itself, there is a show on HGTV about buying vacation rental fixers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



Yes. Mike and Edie have had good opportunities to rent their house when they are not there, being in a great place in CA, so that has worked out so well for them.  That is a better option if you have a property that rents easily: unfortunately for us, we were in a small town in Ohio.

Of course, renting a place while you are far away from it does have its own set of problems..


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 4, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Yes. Mike and Edie have had good opportunities to rent their house when they are not there, being in a great place in CA, so that has worked out so well for them.  That is a better option if you have a property that rents easily: unfortunately for us, we were in a small town in Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, renting a place while you are far away from it does have its own set of problems..




We own a second house in Urbana, OH.  I solved the remote renting issue by letting the nosy next door neighbor manage it for us, she wanted to screen renters. 


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 5, 2015)

I am years away from this becoming a reality for me, but it sure sounds appealing. I do think you can help yourself by having at least a home base that you do rentals from, but can stay in at times to "fill the gaps". We own a few "rental only" condos that could serve that purpose for us if/when we get to that stage (probably 10 years away still).


----------



## Joe33426 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> I am years away from this becoming a reality for me, but it sure sounds appealing. I do think you can help yourself by having at least a home base that you do rentals from, but can stay in at times to "fill the gaps". We own a few "rental only" condos that could serve that purpose for us if/when we get to that stage (probably 10 years away still).



I too thought this full-time timesharing would be an interesting thing to do in retirement, but I think moving from place to place would become a drag after awhile.  We have a 4 week cross-country trip planned this summer and I'm excited but a little concerned about being on the road that long.  We may lose "steam" and just want to go home at some point...


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd like to hear from Mike&Edie what they do with the in-between times?  For instance, let's say your first timeshare week ends at 10am Saturday and checkin starts at 5pm that day for the next unit at the same location.  That's where I think a big hassle might be.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 5, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> I too thought this full-time timesharing would be an interesting thing to do in retirement, but I think moving from place to place would become a drag after awhile.  We have a 4 week cross-country trip planned this summer and I'm excited but a little concerned about being on the road that long.  We may lose "steam" and just want to go home at some point...



I think the same thing about  the risk of weekly rooms..  10 am check out 4 pm check in would be bad enough at the same resort, but add in a couple of hours drive if you had to change resorts, or a night in the car, or motel six  and the nomadic lifestyle would lose a lot of it appeal for  a couple of 70 year olds. 

Which is why I bought Worldmark, you cant do it as cheap as with Wyndham Platinum VIP discounts or RCI last calls, , but they do allow long stays. One reservation in one resort in one condo for as long as you have credits to support.

A two bedroom at Oceanside Ca is 10000 credits (mf $600 a week),  thats really no different than what I could do with the discounts and upgrades at Wyndhams Oceanside pier.  and no worries about moving every weekend. And for 4 -6 months a year, a whole lot cheaper than buying a second home. 

Even doing it for 52 weeks a year ($600 x 52)  is just not too bad at  $2500 a month. Its more than my social security check, but its less than what I spend every month at my home now (mortgage, taxes, insurance, cable, elec,  water, lawn care, pool maintenance,  trash pick up, maintenance, roof reserves, etc)   If I was going to do it year round and on a budget, Id opt for a one bedroom and chase blue seasons.   Winter on the Beach in Washington  and Summer in the California Desert can be done for under $300 a week,


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 6, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> I too thought this full-time timesharing would be an interesting thing to do in retirement, but I think moving from place to place would become a drag after awhile.  We have a 4 week cross-country trip planned this summer and I'm excited but a little concerned about being on the road that long.  We may lose "steam" and just want to go home at some point...



When we started timesharing and kept extending our trips until we were away from the Ohio house for 6 months, we knew we could go full-time.  
Road trip
     I just wrote up an article for Timesharing Today about this summer’s 3 month road trip.  In the 100 days of the Road Trip, our count was 74 days in timeshares, 14 days in hotels and 12 days with friends or relatives, driving from Atlanta to Wisconsin then back south to Florida.  Timeshares stayed at were Wyndham Plantation, Wyndham Nashville, Wyndham Branson at the Falls, Fairfield Bay, Table Rock Landing, Telemark Pointe, Telemark, Fairfield Glade, and Ocean Ridge.  We used the timeshares we own (Wyndham and Telemark) and also RCI for three weeks in Arkansas (even Fairfield Bay was cheaper with RCI than Wyndham points in the summer.)  The military reunions necessitated staying in the hosting hotels, which cut down on our timeshare stays.  
     People think we can just go “wherever we want” but reunion dates and family activities often reduce our flexibility.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 6, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I'd like to hear from Mike&Edie what they do with the in-between times?  For instance, let's say your first timeshare week ends at 10am Saturday and checkin starts at 5pm that day for the next unit at the same location.  That's where I think a big hassle might be.



I can tell you what we do:

Since we had no “home base” to return to annually, we have to carry everything we need to to “live” in timeshares full-time and still feel like we are “home.”  That means trying to continue the same lifestyle that we had when at home: familiar household routines and décor, and perhaps even adding more personal items to units’ furnishings.  

 For example, we bring family photos, candles, placemats, table runners, vases, and small favorite trinkets.  Through the years, we have added various other things, either for convenience or because items are always not up to quality: a printer; an electric griddle for timeshares with tilted stove burners and/or scratched frying pans; an electric hand-mixer which is not always provided; extra flatware; our own coffeepot; a crockpot; other smaller kitchen items; and even beach towels and sheets, necessary for some timeshares.  Surprisingly, it does not take too much time to “arrange” the items needed to be “at home” when we arrive.

Most importantly, we also have to carry all the paperwork needed (e.g. tax information for both our mothers’ and ourselves).  I used to carry books to read and trade with timeshare book exchanges but now I have a Nook and a Kindle and can download books from libraries.  Although we are “allergic” to SNOW, we still need clothing for both cool and warm climates.   And this year, we also have the flags (full sized) and stands and all the paraphernalia and paperwork desired for the military reunion that DH is the host for next February!!

Thus, we have a large van, a 2000 Excursion, which is loaded clear to the top all the way back, with no other seats open except the front seats while traveling.

But, when we have to “hang out” at a resort from 10 a.m. to 4  p.m. when changing units that is a HUGE job!  We are often able to have a day overlap which makes it easier not have to pack so carefully and just to carry things to the other unit in smaller loads.

It actually seems easier to have a couple of hours drive between resorts since we are always looking forward to the next place!

The harder part has been to pack for flying to Seattle (we had been doing it every 6-8 weeks to check on my mother—until she passed), especially the food issue, much less deciding which clothes we need for the trip there and perhaps other trips from there (e.g., Mexico or Hawaii) and also, where to park the van!  Also, if we have to stay in a hotel, we have to pack more carefully, and then we are not so comfortable:  aren’t we all used to having a condo now?

From the beginning, TUGGERS have suggested how hard it would be to change every week.  Of course, we do like extended stays, but as long as we are going to a favored timeshare or location that we have wanted to go to for a long time, we look forward to going.  Driving too far in one day, however, is not a favorite activity.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 6, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Even doing it for 52 weeks a year ($600 x 52)  is just not too bad at  $2500 a month. Its more than my social security check, but its less than what I spend every month at my home now (mortgage, taxes, insurance, cable, elec,  water, lawn care, pool maintenance,  trash pick up, maintenance, roof reserves, etc)



That is exactly why we decided to sell the house and go full time.  We were simply not there enough to justify the extra expenses of all the household costs.

And we don't spend $2500/month as we use our owned weeks and owner bonus weeks that we can book ahead, weeks and bonus weeks from Platinum Interchange, specials from DAE, and SFX - ones that we can plan ahead with, as I mentioned before, we need to without a  "home base" to return to.  Telemark has owner bonuses for using RCI at $3-$5/TPU so that makes  our RCI exchanged weeks inexpensive.


----------



## cyseitz (Feb 7, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> If the Voyager thing ever comes out and can distinguish resale versus developer points, that should be interesting.



What is the Voyager?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 7, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> What is the Voyager?



Voyager is a new reservations system being developed at Wyndham.  It was supposed to be rolled out some years ago but didnt.  The goal is better inventory management

One of the things it was supposed to do is clearly tag your points, so you would know whats available from one resort or another and whats resale and whats not.  We were supposed to be able to do our own ARP reservations on line

as side effect would be that only points bought directly from Wyndham would get the VIP discounts, (unlike now where everything in my VIP account (resale and retail) gets discounts. 

another rumor is that a waiting list is part of voyager. And of course if every cancellation goes to the waiting list...that would put an end to the cancel and rebook scam (i mean game) that weve been playing


----------



## Joe33426 (Feb 7, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> What is the Voyager?



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204238


It was supposed to be a new reservation system that supposedly was going to be able to discern between developer and resale points and you would have been able to do ARP reservations on the computer because it would have kept track of points by contract. 

I think the project has been shelved....


----------



## Cdn Gal (Feb 17, 2015)

I would love to meet the couple that live at Bonnet Creek for 4 months!  We are headed there in 25 days...(do I sound desperate or what??).  I too am 'allergic' to the snow and probably this year, more the cold temperatures!  You know it's bad when we said today that it "warmed up to -20". :whoopie:  I wonder how they live at Bonnet Creek- do they do RCI exchanges? Or just pay the money for the maintenance fees for the points used? 



ronandjoan said:


> HI everyone
> To clarify:  we are one of the two full-timers and we each are timesharing differently.  And yes, we usually use Wyndham points!
> We sold our home in Ohio in 2008 and have been on the road ever since:  therefore, we are truly HOMELESS.
> Mike and Edie are the other full-timers, still own their home and rent it out and also have other properties on their site in CALIF and drive back and forth each year and stay on site for a while, especially for doctors’ appointments.   As they haveposted, they usually use Extra Vacations. Their travels are tracked on their BLOg (and we have become great friends as well.)
> ...


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 17, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204238
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be a new reservation system that supposedly was going to be able to discern between developer and resale points and you would have been able to do ARP reservations on the computer because it would have kept track of points by contract.
> ...


 
They did separate resale points purchased after a certain date from developer points in the Worldmark system,


----------



## Joe33426 (Feb 17, 2015)

Cdn Gal said:


> I would love to meet the couple that live at Bonnet Creek for 4 months!  We are headed there in 25 days...(



We're heading to Bonnet Creek next week for a couple of nights during spring break.  I'd like to meet this couple too.  I was thinking that timeshares really wouldn't work for us in retirement, but now that Ron mentioned that Worldmark allows extended reservations that sounds compelling.  Only problem is that we will be wintering in Southeast Florida (place already bought and paid for) and I was hoping to find a summer spot somewhere on the east coast.  I think this rules out Worldmark.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 18, 2015)

Cdn Gal said:


> I would love to meet the couple that live at Bonnet Creek for 4 months!  We are headed there in 25 days...(do I sound desperate or what??).  I too am 'allergic' to the snow and probably this year, more the cold temperatures!  You know it's bad when we said today that it "warmed up to -20". :whoopie:  I wonder how they live at Bonnet Creek- do they do RCI exchanges? Or just pay the money for the maintenance fees for the points used?


They should be there now as they usually stayed through April.  They use Wyndham
Points and use the 60 day discounts.  We would love to do that too but we have too many fàmily responsibilities. 

They move from unit to unit as necessary depending upon the 60 day discount availability.  I don't think they use RCI.. Just Wyn pts


----------



## JudyS (Feb 18, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> ...Telemark has owner bonuses for using RCI at $3-$5/TPU so that makes  our RCI exchanged weeks inexpensive.


TPUs for $3-$5? How is that possible? I'd love to hear more about this!

Edited to add: Joan, I just a post you made about this in 2009. If I understand correctly,  Telemark lets owners book last-minute inventory 3 weeks prior to arrival, for a fee of $199 per week booked. Is that correct? I can see how $199 per week is a good deal, but I would think the TPUs one would receive would be somewhat limited at 3 weeks out, even for summer week.


----------



## jebloomquist (Feb 18, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Voyager ..
> another rumor is that a waiting list is part of voyager. And of course if every cancellation goes to the waiting list...that would put an end to the cancel and rebook scam (i mean game) that weve been playing



If that ever happens, I am going to dump 4 million points ASAP. And, I have a feeling that there will be a whole lot of other renters doing a similar thing.

The whole idea of full time timesharing for me requires that I can play the game with my resale points. Without that ability, they become far less valuable. 

I guess I could learn  more about RCI and how to use it. Will the RCI points bonus for VIP, as discussed in another thread, also go away for resale points?

How does it feel to be a pawn in a chess game?

Jim


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 18, 2015)

jebloomquist said:


> If that ever happens, I am going to dump 4 million points ASAP. And, I have a feeling that there will be a whole lot of other renters doing a similar thing.
> 
> The whole idea of full time timesharing for me requires that I can play the game with my resale points. Without that ability, they become far less valuable.
> 
> ...



I think you're right about the likely impact if a change is made - a significant number of folks would probably be looking to dump some contracts, which would probably be a boon to some of the points managers who have worked deals with owners who wholly own developer-purchased VIP-eligible points. They would benefit from the decrease in competition. A simultaneous impact would be a cratering of the resale market... the CWA and other contracts fetching close to a penny a point won't be able to be given away. The only potential change that may negatively impact the points managers is the rumored waitlist, depending upon how it's implemented.

What will also be interesting is folks who currently have arrangements with points managers to rent out millions and millions of resale points at $6/K may suddenly find they are only offered $3/K and can no longer cover maintenance fees. Should that occur, and with the resale market simultaneously in the toilet, I can see a potential flooding of abandoned higher MF timeshares on viking ships, which would drive up the costs for the remaining owners at the same time the value of their ownership plummets - a double whammy. You definitely don't want to be left without a chair when the music stops. The trouble is, I'm not sure that there will be ANY chairs...

Having said that, in the discussions I've had it seems any major system implementations are still many months... or years... away. Perhaps Ron and others attending the Annual Owners' Meeting will provide a full report of the status of the long-rumored Voyager implementation.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 18, 2015)

Every time Wyndham implemnets a change to the detriment of renters, the existing renters bitch and moan, but a new crop shows up that operate under the new parameter till the next change . . . .


----------



## Ron2 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> I think you're right about the likely impact if a change is made - a significant number of folks would probably be looking to dump some contracts, which would probably be a boon to some of the points managers who have worked deals with owners who wholly own developer-purchased VIP-eligible points. They would benefit from the decrease in competition. A simultaneous impact would be a cratering of the resale market... the CWA and other contracts fetching close to a penny a point won't be able to be given away. The only potential change that may negatively impact the points managers is the rumored waitlist, depending upon how it's implemented.
> 
> What will also be interesting is folks who currently have arrangements with points managers to rent out millions and millions of resale points at $6/K may suddenly find they are only offered $3/K and can no longer cover maintenance fees. Should that occur, and with the resale market simultaneously in the toilet, I can see a potential flooding of abandoned higher MF timeshares on viking ships, which would drive up the costs for the remaining owners at the same time the value of their ownership plummets - a double whammy. You definitely don't want to be left without a chair when the music stops. The trouble is, I'm not sure that there will be ANY chairs...
> 
> Having said that, in the discussions I've had it seems any major system implementations are still many months... or years... away. Perhaps Ron and others attending the Annual Owners' Meeting will provide a full report of the status of the long-rumored Voyager implementation.



I think what you have described is exactly the reason Wyndham has not moved forward with Voyager. They can’t afford to have the large points owners and points managers stop paying maintenance fees. Does “TOO BIG TO FAIL” ring a bell?  If it hasn't already gotten too big, its well on its way. Wyndham has to create some exit strategy for the large resale owners or the whole system could collapse if the Voyager system as described is implemented. Is it possible that the Limited Edition Program as discussed in this thread ( http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1724051#post1724051 ) could be part of Wyndham’s strategy?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 18, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> Every time Wyndham impeemnets a change to the detriment of renters,  the existing renters bitch and moan, but a new crop shows up that operate under the new parameter till the next change  . . . .



Okay, the rentals that the MegaRenters do are CHEAPLY priced. 50% discount and unit upgrades. Regular Wyndham owners seem happy to go on vacations paying the "rack" rate ... these are the people who brought from the developer and go for a 1 or 2 week vacation. 

The megarenter's guests go to presentations for the $100 gift card and/discounts for attractions - they just sit there and LAUGH at WHO would ever buy for $35,000+ dollar and pay $6 in MFs + per 1K of points ownership --- just call "1-800-(megarenter)" ... and then they brag to all at the resort - insulting the owners - smug with their "smarts". I personally won't miss them at all - sending them back to Motel 6 and their pools.

The "rental" market would have to adjust - some ownerships would survive; PRIME vacation locations would be HARD to get --- those deeded points would be "mined" as places where you could "recover most of your MFs". 

And yes, I would dump some points of my ownership. And yes, there would be a shrinkage as to who is renting vacations or the numbers of booked stays.... put there is value in timeshare stays.

*But really, didn't you all originally buy timeshares FOR YOUR USAGE? * Didn't some of us get just get caught up in "the game"?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 18, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay, the rentals that the MegaRenters do are CHEAPLY priced. 50% discount and unit upgrades. Regular Wyndham owners seem happy to go on vacations paying the "rack" rate ... these are the people who brought from the developer and go for a 1 or 2 week vacation.
> 
> The megarenter's guests go to presentations for the $100 gift card and/discounts for attractions - they just sit there and LAUGH at WHO would ever buy for $35,000+ dollar and pay $6 in MFs + per 1K of points ownership --- just call "1-800-(megarenter)" ... and then they brag to all at the resort - insulting the owners - smug with their "smarts". I personally won't miss them at all - sending them back to Motel 6 and their pools.
> 
> ...



I am one that, absolutely, got caught up in the game>  and Im changing my strategy.  I hope to shrink to about a third of where I was a year ago, and concentrate on CWA and La Belle Maison >  Im halfway there and looking at another 2 years of downsizing.  I hope I get there before  Wyndham gets me. 

I believe you are absolutely right, without the cancel/rebook and upgrade game, using most Wyndham  points for  common everyday vacation rentals  wont work.   But I see two paths to survive.  1) cut costs by owning  only the lowest mf resorts or 2) as you suggest, increase revenue by renting only the high demand low supply reservations  (I see a third approach,  but thats a secret for now)


----------



## jebloomquist (Feb 18, 2015)

ronparise said:


> (I see a third approach,  but thats a secret for now)



Ron,

Haven't you been doing it for a while already? If my suspicions are correct, you have been.

Jim


----------



## am1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am starting to work on a 4th approach.

Number 1 is great to consider when buying timeshares but is not really going to move the needle on making a good profit.  Number 2 is where it is always at but hard to scale it.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 19, 2015)

JudyS said:


> If I understand correctly,  Telemark lets owners book last-minute inventory 3 weeks prior to arrival, for a fee of $199 per week booked. Is that correct? I can see how $199 per week is a good deal, but I would think the TPUs one would receive would be somewhat limited at 3 weeks out, even for summer week.



Yes, we can get weeks for $199 at 3 weeks out, but these would be too late to use to deposit anywhere, but they are very handy to extend stays cheaply, which we usually do every year, as there is usually availability..

But, as well, there is a bonus program that allows you to reserve on January 1st so you are able to plan ahead completely and get a special unit you might want ahead of time.  The deal is, if you pay your maintenance before Jan 1 and then pay an additional $200, you can reserve another week throughout the year, thus, not having to wait to take a chance on a unit.

   These units you can also deposit into RCI.

They have another RCI deposit program too so that makes owning at Telemark is a GREAT deal, as well as being a wonderful place to vacation.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 19, 2015)

I haven't had time to read through the entire post or your blog, but what is your exit plan for when the time comes that you are unable to drive, become ill or infirmed, etc.?

What will happen with all these timeshare weeks and points? 

I myself could never live like this- a van filled with stuff and constantly on the road, packing and unpacking,  having to constantly work on the logistics of where we are going to be,  but then again I don't even like the idea of RV'ing- lugging that big motor home along everywhere you go and the upkeep would be like a noose around my neck (and, as big as they are inside, I still feel confined in them), though I do understand why a lot of people enjoy it and to each his own. I am not a camper or a gypsy I guess!  I love time sharing as a vacation of choice, but I love having a home(base) (or condo or townhouse) also. 

I do see the benefits in terms of not having the upkeep of a house and it working out financially, though. But still, if I had the money, I might buy into a FULL ownership or Share ownership at a resort and just stay there and then maybe get other weeks or points for vacations or rent.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mike&Edie said:


> Ron and Joan are the other couple, their blog is:
> 
> http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/



Thanks sharing all this very informative information. 
Thanks for the website. We once did a month travel . Two weeks in Williamsbug, and two weeks in Hilton Head and that was to much for the Commander in Chief. However, I like the concept.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 19, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I'd like to hear from Mike&Edie what they do with the in-between times?  For instance, let's say your first timeshare week ends at 10am Saturday and checkin starts at 5pm that day for the next unit at the same location.  That's where I think a big hassle might be.



This isn't really a problem if you are only doing it one time. But to have to constantly do it would make me nuts! We are in the process of adding a week at another resort to a week we own and will have that issue. But- in our case, we can check out, still hang around the resort and enjoy, and then drive two hours to the other resort- have lunch, see some sights, whatever and then check-in there. (we also have a son who lives nearby who we can visit with). But that is just once per year, not every week or few weeks!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 19, 2015)

The other thing is, how much vacationing can you do- even in retirement? You can only play so much golf and tennis (if you are physically able). I know I like to do a little work around the house (emphasis on "little"). I like a feeling of accomplishing something. Don't get me wrong- I love being in a pool or ocean and sightseeing and hiking and all that, maybe a little window shopping. But at some point I like to break it up with some other stuff- like I would love to get a small greenhouse-hobbies- a pet- and yes, some home maintenance, a small bit of volunteer work, a little entertaining at home.


----------



## am1 (Feb 19, 2015)

I think a very good plan is a small home or condo to use as a base.  Even better is to have that located near or apart of one of your kids home.  Or in a place you like to spend a few months of the year.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 19, 2015)

am1 said:


> I think a very good plan is a small home or condo to use as a base.  Even better is to have that located near or apart of one of your kids home.  Or in a place you like to spend a few months of the year.



Good advice, but there are additional expenses involved with that strategy.  The advantages of going "full-time" would be no additional housing expenses besides being able to travel the maximum amount of time possible.  

I think for me, the best strategy is to keep our home and travel about 4-6 months a year.  I don't think I need the "full-time" experience to get my travel fix especially when I'd be older and retired.  I can see why the "full-time" would be appealing though, but I don't think my wife would ever go for that amount of time, so hopefully we'll be able to compromise.  Or maybe she'll just tell me travel by myself and leave her at the house.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 19, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Yes, we can get weeks for $199 at 3 weeks out, but these would be too late to use to deposit anywhere, but they are very handy to extend stays cheaply, which we usually do every year, as there is usually availability..
> 
> But, as well, there is a bonus program that allows you to reserve on January 1st so you are able to plan ahead completely and get a special unit you might want ahead of time.  The deal is, if you pay your maintenance before Jan 1 and then pay an additional $200, you can reserve another week throughout the year, thus, not having to wait to take a chance on a unit.
> 
> ...


Now this interests me.   How much are the maintenance fees at Telemark,  and what would the cost be for a week there in season and off season?


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2B-Cable-WI...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa2ff91eb

Here's a listing, final bid price onlY and a nice fixed summer week. They have 
Had quite a few weeks listed on EBay lately.


----------



## am1 (Feb 19, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Good advice, but there are additional expenses involved with that strategy.  The advantages of going "full-time" would be no additional housing expenses besides being able to travel the maximum amount of time possible.
> 
> I think for me, the best strategy is to keep our home and travel about 4-6 months a year.  I don't think I need the "full-time" experience to get my travel fix especially when I'd be older and retired.  I can see why the "full-time" would be appealing though, but I don't think my wife would ever go for that amount of time, so hopefully we'll be able to compromise.  Or maybe she'll just tell me travel by myself and leave her at the house.



Right it would add additional expense but also provide a place to stay for long periods of time if needed.  If you sell the family home then maybe wait a while till you find where to buy a new place.  I would never be able or want to do it full time as I like where I live but 2-3 months every few months would be great.  Hopefully one of my sons stays close to home to look after everything.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 19, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Now this interests me.   How much are the maintenance fees at Telemark,  and what would the cost be for a week there in season and off season?



The telemark resort is selling any units available for $299, yes that is more than $1 but a floating week would be better and even a studio which would only be. $419 maintenance and then you get all the owner benefits . And you would quickly get back your initial "extra" $298.

Let me PM you more info since this looks like a more personal question or maybe go to Central area.

I always want people to come to telemark since we like it so well... Of course info and pics each year on my blog about it


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 24, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> The other thing is, how much vacationing can you do- even in retirement?
> 
> I myself could never live like this- a van filled with stuff and constantly on the road, packing and unpacking, having to constantly work on the logistics of where we are going to be,.
> 
> ...



Well, as we have posted before, we are NOT on vacation!  We are just living somewhere warm! (and for these winters lately, that is a more positive thing than it used to be.

 Meanwhile we are comfortable in  resorts with swimming pools, and maybe oceanfront! etc etc.  We still have to do all the things you do at home, including fixing 3 meals a day (we only occasionally eat out), keeping up the finances, visiting with friends and relatives,  washing clothes, going to church, doing the taxes, selling my books online, reading, writing, watching TV (do you?).  The great advantage is that I can swim my laps everyday -- (trying to go to the pool when it is empty or almost empty :whoopie: ), maybe even go to the fitness center or walk on the beach daily as well.  And we don;t even sightsee a lot any more except when we are in a new place- especially when we've been to a place before.  We continue to enjoy our favorite places and they feel like home.". 

yes, I hear you!  Many people like you could not move so often --most often it seems it is the wife who wants a "nest" at home, and even DH can’t believe that I have been doing this, since I did not move often as a child as he did -- but having our “homey” things which do not take too long to unpack and repack..it's not been so bad.  It’s a matter of organizing and planning?

     I have read so many TUGGERS' posts that say a lot of the "fun" is the planning....and a lot of that is Dreaming (I do a lot of that -- and reading reviews )...  When we are able to go to a place we have heard about from many TUGGERs, it is a special time.  Another good experience is to get a GREAT exchange for a VERY LOW cost, whether it be a low value of points or even cash .. how about a week on Hood Canal for $99? (DAE) How about a week in the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort for $110?  (Platinum Interchange).  How about RCI TPU exchange weeks for $225 - using our great Telemark owner bonuses?  These are playing the "game" and winning.

Yes, I hear you!  Many people like you could not move so often --most often it seems it is the wife who wants a "nest" at home, and even DH can’t believe that I have been doing this, since I did not move often as a child as he did -- but having our “homey” things which do not take too long to unpack and repack..it's not been so bad.  It’s a matter of organizing and planning?

      And for “maintenance”?  We get to do lots of that anyway!!  If you have read my BLOG, you will see so many photos labeled, "What is this man doing ..on the floor? on his back?..on this ladder?" because DH is fixing something for either a family member or a friend - plumbing seems to be a major need most places.  And I get all the gardening opportunities with our sons’ places.   Yes, they are not our own projects, but we do get satisfaction by seeing progress and changes.

    Maybe you can consider that the “exchange” in going to and fro from timeshare to timeshare – we do not have housekeeping!  Or being responsible for the maintenance in the units themselves. Or cable bills, etc.

      And our exit plan?  If we “become infirm,” watch for some great Bargains on the Bargain Deals thread!

      And for “maintenance”?  We get to do lots of that anyway!!  If you have read my BLOG, you will see so many photos labeled, "What is this man doing ..on the floor? on his back?..on this ladder?" because DH is fixing something for either a family member or a friend - plumbing seems to be a major need most places.  And I get all the gardening opportunities with our sons’ places.    Yes,  they are  not our projects, but we do get satisfaction by seeing  progress and changes.

    Maybe you can consider that the “exchange” in going to and fro from timeshare to timeshare – we do not have housekeeping!  Or being responsible for the maintenance in the units themselves.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 24, 2015)

Joan ,   I was wondering about internet security.  I am hesitant to review bank information and private information on line at timeshares on their wifi system.  What do you do?  

I got your PM and for some reason couldn't reply, but thank you.  Mulling it over.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 24, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Joan ,   I was wondering about internet security.  I am hesitant to review bank information and private information on line at timeshares on their wifi system.  What do you do?
> 
> I got your PM and for some reason couldn't reply, but thank you.  Mulling it over.



yes- I thought of that one as well. I never go on those kind of sites at the resorts with my laptop or phone. That would be a big problem for me as well.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 24, 2015)

I think what helps for you is that you have family at many of the places you travel to. I wouldn't have that. I still like having a home and traveling form there. Not that I can retire anyway! I don't have time to do anything! LOL!


----------



## bastroum (Feb 24, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Good advice, but there are additional expenses involved with that strategy.  The advantages of going "full-time" would be no additional housing expenses besides being able to travel the maximum amount of time possible.
> 
> I think for me, the best strategy is to keep our home and travel about 4-6 months a year.  I don't think I need the "full-time" experience to get my travel fix especially when I'd be older and retired.  I can see why the "full-time" would be appealing though, but I don't think my wife would ever go for that amount of time, so hopefully we'll be able to compromise.  Or maybe she'll just tell me travel by myself and leave her at the house.



We travel 4-6 months a year. I also thought a small condo would be a perfect home base, however, it didn't work for us. We had a 1200 square ft condo and when we would go "home" we felt like we were still in a timeshare unit and slightly cramped. It felt like we were "full-time" in a timeshare. So last May we sold the condo and purchased a small 1900 square ft 3 bedroom home on a golf course. Now we feel like we are going "home" and are off the road. 

While on the road we spend our days just as if we were at home. We follow the same schedule we would if we were not traveling. It's great fun!


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 24, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> The other thing is, how much vacationing can you do- even in retirement? You can only play so much golf and tennis (if you are physically able). I know I like to do a little work around the house (emphasis on "little"). I like a feeling of accomplishing something. Don't get me wrong- I love being in a pool or ocean and sightseeing and hiking and all that, maybe a little window shopping. But at some point I like to break it up with some other stuff- like I would love to get a small greenhouse-hobbies- a pet- and yes, some home maintenance, a small bit of volunteer work, a little entertaining at home.



Mpumilia: To answer your three posts:

Well, as we have posted before, we are NOT on vacation!  We are just living somewhere warm! (and for these winters lately, that is really an advantage),  in resorts with swimming pools and,  maybe oceanfront!   etc etc.  We still have to do all the things you do at home, including fixing 3 meals a day (we only occasionally go out), keeping up the finances, visiting with friends and relatives,  washing clothes, going to church, doing the taxes, selling my book online, reading, writing, watching TV (do you?).  The great advantage is that I can swim my laps everyday -- (trying to go to the pool when it is empty or almost empty :whoopie: ), maybe even go to the fitness center or walk on the beach daily as well.  And we don't even sightsee a lot except in places we have not been before- otherwise we continue to enjoy our favorite places... it's like being "home."

yes, I hear you!  Many people like you could not move so often --most often it seems it is the wife who wants a "nest" at home, and even DH can’t believe that I have been doing this, since I did not move often as a child as he did -- but having our “homey” things which do not take too long to unpack and repack..it's not been so bad.  It’s a matter of organizing and planning?

     I have read so many TUGGERS' posts that say a lot of the "fun" is the planning....and a lot of that is Dreaming (I do a lot of that -- and reading reviews ...)  When we are able to go to a place we have heard about from many TUGGERs, it is a special time.  Another good experience is to get a GREAT exchange for a VERY LOW cost, whether it be a low value of points or even cash .. how about a week on Hood Canal for $99? (DAE) How about a week in the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort for $110?  (Platinum Interchange).  How about RCI TPU exchange weeks for $225 - using our great Telemark owner bonuses?  These are the real fun time...playing the "game" and winning.


      And for “maintenance”?  We get to do lots of that anyway!!  If you have read my BLOG, you will see so many photos labeled, "What is this man doing ..on the floor? on his back?..on this ladder?" because DH is fixing something for either a family member or a friend - plumbing seems to be a major need most places.  And I get all the gardening opportunities with our sons’ places.   Yes, they are  not our own projects, but we do get satisfaction by seeing progress and changes.

    Maybe you can consider that the “exchange” in going to and fro from timeshare to timeshare – we do not have housekeeping!  Or being responsible for the maintenance in the units themselves. Or cable bills, etc..

      And our exit plan?  If we “become infirm,” watch for some great Bargains on the Bargain Deals thread!


----------



## ronparise (Feb 24, 2015)

bastroum said:


> We travel 4-6 months a year. I also thought a small condo would be a perfect home base, however, it didn't work for us. We had a 1200 square ft condo and when we would go "home" we felt like we were still in a timeshare unit and slightly cramped. It felt like we were "full-time" in a timeshare. So last May we sold the condo and purchased a small 1900 square ft 3 bedroom home on a golf course. Now we feel like we are going "home" and are off the road.
> 
> While on the road we spend our days just as if we were at home. We follow the same schedule we would if we were not traveling. It's great fun!



That was my plan.
Winter at home in  Florida
4 months in sandiego where my son lives
4 months in San Francisco where my daughter lives.  

Worldmark works well for this as they allow long stays so jut 3 moves a year
Its not a budget approach bit it's a whole lot cheaper than a second home in california

The point is it's not vacation it's just living

Lots of my neighbors are snow birds. They are here 3 to 6 months a year. It's home. It works for them. I'd like to try it too


----------



## Sandy (Feb 24, 2015)

*Is it a "vacation" if you are retired?*

As a newly retired person, my DH and I were just pondering this question.  We are used to saying we are going on vacation. I turned to him and mentioned that vacations are usually meaning a break from work. Now that we do not "work" is it correct to call it a vacation?

We came up with a new term for us = "getting out of dodge!"  It will take some time to use this with regularity. Another one we pondered is "getaways."  Simple, to the point.  I, for one, am trying not to call our trips vacation anymore. 

Just a thought.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 24, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> Joan ,   I was wondering about internet security.  I am hesitant to review bank information and private information on line at timeshares on their wifi system.  What do you do? ...


Some resorts offer Ethernet, which is more secure than WiFi. If the resort doesn't have Ethernet, you can turn off WiFi on your phone and use your cellular data for a secure connection. You should even be able to use your cellular data to create your own WiFi hotspot with its own password. (Just remember that streaming movies or music over cellular data can quickly use up your cellular data and lead to big overage charges.)  

Also, if a website is secure (the URL says HTTPS instead of HTTP) then your data is encrypted, which means that even if someone is listening in to the WiFi, it is extremely hard to decipher your data. However, every page should have the HTTPS in the URL, not just the sign-in page. Otherwise, information on that page is not secure. 

There is currently a big scandal because some Lenovo computers came pre-installed with malware that can undo the HTTPS encryption, but malware this bad is pretty rare. 

Email is actually a bigger security problem than financial websites. Some email servers encrypt emails, some don't, and it isn't easy to tell if email is encrypted or not.  It drives me nuts when I get an email that has my password and user ID included. For example, I'll sign up for a site and they'll send me an email saying something like, "Thank you for signing up! As a reminder, your User ID is JudyS and your password is susan1." Oh yeah, thanks a lot! You just potentially revealed my password to anyone on this WiFi network.

I've never come across a bank or other financial website stupid enough to send my password in an email. When it happens, it's always with a small site, like someone selling their own homemade soap or something. 

There are ways to make email secure, but I don't know much about them. If I sign up for a new site while traveling, I'll make up a special password just for that site, so if the site emails me the password, it won't be a password I use for anything else. 

Mobile apps usually don't tell you if they are secure or not. If you are sending sensitive data through a mobile app, it's safer to turn off the WiFi on your phone and use cellular data instead. 

Of course, to intercept your data, there would have to be someone actually signed into the WiFi and listening in.  I would expect a coffee shop or college campus to be more likely to attract that sort of person. There probably aren't that many timeshare guests sitting in their rooms, paying their bills, so timeshares probably aren't a big target of data thieves. 

You can also dramatically increase your data's security by getting a subscription to a Virtual Private Network service. (If you're technically inclined, you could set upyour own Virtual Private Network, but it's fairly complicated.) 

The Department of Homeland Security has this good, easy-to-understand article on WiFi security:
http://www.onguardonline.gov/articles/0014-tips-using-public-wi-fi-networks


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 24, 2015)

An Ethernet connection is not really any more secure than a wifi connection in this context.  I could be in the TS next door and still sniff out your connection.  In a resort setting, pretty much anyone plugged into the network is sharing the network in much the same way that those connected by wifi are.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 24, 2015)

comicbookman said:


> An Ethernet connection is not really any more secure than a wifi connection in this context.  I could be in the TS next door and still sniff out your connection.  In a resort setting, pretty much anyone plugged into the network is sharing the network in much the same way that those connected by wifi are.


Thanks for telling me. Guess I have  a lot more to learn about Ethernet! I thought only someone with administrative access to would be able to intercept Ethernet data.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 11, 2019)

Joe33426 said:


> For a rough estimate, could you just take a figure like 200,000 points per week x 52 weeks per year = 10,400,000 points less VIP discount (assuming platinum) = 5,200,000 points x $5/1,000 = $26,000
> 
> I've looked at the blogs of the two full-time timesharing folks that Denise mentions and they mostly use RCI last calls, RCI sales, etc.  Mostly off season weekly in over built areas on the cheap.  Figuring an average of $400 per week their costs are probably are more like $20,800 per year.
> 
> Of course the $26,000 is assuming VIP discounts in an account that treats resale points like VIP if the account has VIP.  If the Voyager thing ever comes out and can distinguish resale versus developer points, that should be interesting.



So in order to get VIP I thought they had to be developer points? If not how many points do you need?  How much would your initial investment be?


----------



## Joe33426 (Jun 11, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> So in order to get VIP I thought they had to be developer points? If not how many points do you need?  How much would your initial investment be?



This thread from 2015 seems like a lifetime ago.  The initial investment for 10,400,000 resale points would be relatively cheap, you could probably do it for $30,000, maybe less.   I haven't been following the resale market, so others probably have better information.   The MFs would be crushing, at least for me.  10,000,000 points at $5 per thousand would be $50,000 per year. 

Bigger question is why would you want to timeshare full-time.  Looking back over the last 5 years that we've been timesharing about on average 90 days per year, I could never imagine doing this full-time.  We LOVE timeshare, but not that much.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 11, 2019)

Full timing.... 1.  Everyone is different... that is, many say

A.  I have to have a home base. 
 ( especially it seems ,women)

B. I wouldn’t like moving week after week

2. We looked at 
A.  Finances 
   As long as we had the timeshares anyway , it was cheaper to stay in timeshares than in the house, counting the mortgage, property taxes, house maintenance issues, and  utilities 
B.  We were away from home so much,( 8 months st a time),it didn’t make sense to have the house expenses when we were gone, 
And 
3.  We were searching for the final place to retire, since we decided we didn’t want any more snow like it had been living in Ohio. 

Here’s what we found for us
1. A. To “live” in timeshares, we had to bring things with us to make it feel like “home”, esp family photos, placemats, table runners, flowers, candles,a few small familiar knickknacks and even a stuffed Siamese  cat toy .!!  ...we did not want a “bare”, impersonal condo environment.
  In addition, my husband’s desire and priority was to spend time visiting family and friends.  There it is!!!!

B.  Moving. We often were able to stay multiple weeks in a place (even now, for ex, this Sept and Oct we’ll be 7 weeks in our large lakefront duplex TS unit in north WI with the beautiful fall colors, and we spend 5 weeks at a time at the St Aug beach Club (TAS).
   However, when we do have to move about, yes, we HATE to leave, but..... looking forward to another beautiful place!!!!

B .  
1.  We remember that most TS we go to are lovely and with swimming pools or waterfront!  Just what we wanted and did not have at our house. For us, it was a more inexpensive way to stay at waterfront properties. 

2.  BUT!! Where to “retire”????? We hoped we would do it for 2 years and then know.  But we didn’t, and still after 7 years, we don’t know because WE LIKED EVERYWHERE!! ( except no snow!) 

Liking everywhere says a lot for us... and we visit(ed) a lot of people too (DH is happy.)

However, we have a home base now, in the Pacific NW and only TS now for  6-7 months ( we still have all those TS to use!) .

Why here ?  Yep, those grandchildren!!!!!

Being here allows us to drive to southern CA to see our grandchildren In college .. I have completed  the BLOG for the last 5 weeks in LA area ( yes, even staying 2 weeks in Laguna Beach TS!! ( from Platinum Interchange), but still have the next 3 weeks in AZ to BLOG, visiting more family.

Yes, Everyone is different and it’s a possible fun lifestyle for a limited ? time for many. 



Joe33426 said:


> Bigger question is why would you want to timeshare full-time.  Looking back over the last 5 years that we've been timesharing about on average 90 days per year, I could never imagine doing this full-time.  We LOVE timeshare, but not that much.


----------



## Joe33426 (Jun 11, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> Yes, Everyone is different and it’s a possible fun lifestyle for a limited ? time for many.



Your blog has definitely inspired us to spend more time in timeshares!  You're amazing!!! I love your stories and pictures. 

I could definitely see us spending several months at a time in retirement "on the road" and staying in timeshares, but full-time would be tough.  We love southeast Florida in the winter too much.  

But like you mention, everyone is different, and you make some compelling arguments.  If we could stay in the same place for 7 weeks at a time, that would definitely change my opinion.


----------



## cschenk7 (Jun 11, 2019)

Newer to the TUGBBS page.  I assume if people are going from place to place and doing this many weeks that its not at the newer Wyndham Resorts or 3BR+ units, correct?   We are recent Platinum Wyndham owners but take 4-10 family members with us for almost all vacations and can only manage 3-4 weeks total - let alone prime seasons. 

Also, with the need for the larger unit I rarely get to use the points discounts and upgrades.  Any suggestions for the best way to get max value out of the VIP?

I would love to timeshare for 3-4 months or more a year but was concerned I would get eaten alive by MFs even on resale (never did resale yet) and still not get to the places I really wanted to go.






ronandjoan said:


> Full timing.... 1.  Everyone is different... that is, many say
> 
> A.  I have to have a home base.
> ( especially it seems ,women)
> ...


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 11, 2019)

Why not alternate your Wyn weeks with family vacation weeks vs just you two?  We were Wyn Platinum and would have no trouble doing that. We know one Platinum couple that stay  4 months at Bonnet Creek ( Jan-April) and may or may not move every week .. in different sized units, and you could adjust as per availability . 



cschenk7 said:


> Newer to the TUGBBS page.  I assume if people are going from place to place and doing this many weeks that its not at the newer Wyndham Resorts or 3BR+ units, correct?   We are recent Platinum Wyndham owners but take 4-10 family members with us for almost all vacations and can only manage 3-4 weeks total - let alone prime seasons.
> 
> Also, with the need for the larger unit I rarely get to use the points discounts and upgrades.  Any suggestions for the best way to get max value out of the VIP?
> 
> I would love to timeshare for 3-4 months or more a year but was concerned I would get eaten alive by MFs even on resale (never did resale yet) and still not get to the places I really wanted to go.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 11, 2019)

I travel about 12 weeks per year.  Every other year I treat my family (which is large) to a family vacation.  I tell them it their inheritance.  I bought worldmark points  and a Wyndam credits because I want to go it to 16 weeks.  I live in utah so I wanted more short drive to trips with worldmark..  Also my kids are getting successful in their careers and can afford to go on more vacations.  I would like to make this more possible for them.   I was a single mother of five for many years and our trips were camping and out of state  soccer tournaments.  I thought occupancy rules were guidelines.  I look at surfers and couldn't afford to do it at one time....now I could afford to do it but he'll would freeze over before I could get up on a surfboard.  I've been reading Ron and Joan post for years.  Tugs has been invaluable to me.  It seems the rules are always changing, or maybe my needs are.  Thank you for giving us things to think about.


----------



## JustAddVodka (Oct 22, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> Why not alternate your Wyn weeks with family vacation weeks vs just you two?  We were Wyn Platinum and would have no trouble doing that. We know one Platinum couple that stay  4 months at Bonnet Creek ( Jan-April) and may or may not move every week .. in different sized units, and you could adjust as per availability .



Hi Ron and Joan, 

I've been reading a lot of your various posts here on the boards as well as peeking at your blog.  Love everything you're doing!

We plan to retire to full time nomadic lifestyle as well.  First goal of a year, then we'll see.  We have many years to go, (8-10 depending).  I've been researching travel insurance policies.  I was wondering if you carry one and if you've ever had to use it. 

We cruise, so the medivac coverage is essential.  

I notice many policies have limits to the duration of the trip.  If you're technically on one big trip, I wonder how to get around that.  Are there plans with no limits? Do you have a place you visit enough to be considered "home" to end a trip and start another?


----------



## Richelle (Oct 22, 2019)

JustAddVodka said:


> Hi Ron and Joan,
> 
> I've been reading a lot of your various posts here on the boards as well as peeking at your blog.  Love everything you're doing!
> 
> ...



The limit is only per reservation. So you can book up to 14 days in one reservation. So if you need 20 days, you book two reservations. The first one for the first two weeks and the second for the last five days. Many snowbird with their timeshare points for months at a time. Some spend months at the same resort. I am not old enough to snow bird yet, but that’s the retirement plan. Only we will probably resort hop instead of staying at one resort the whole time. You can buy resale Wyndham points and a WorldMark credits on eBay and other third party markets. If you’re VIP, and flexible, you can utilize the discounts and upgrades to stretch your points to further. If you’re not VIP, Wyndham often offers discounts on certain locations during certain times. Sometimes they limit it to specific unit types. Again, if you’re flexible, you can stretch your points with those.   The discounts can be found on the Deals and Offer page (found under the benefits section), on the My Club Wyndham owner portal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello JustAddVodka

RE: Travel insurance:  Richelle is right, general travel insurance is limited to shorter terms than year-round.

     Interesting, we did not think to make St Augustine or Cable, wi (Telemark timeshares) a “home” since we do go there every ear – that might have worked – although I don’t know if you had to prove residency.

   We did always get airline insurance for flights when we had 4 elderly parents, but it turned out we only needed to use it one time after all.

  We did get the emergency medical travel insurance in case we had a medical need to fly to our own doctors or hospitals and that is relatively a minimal cost– although we have not had to use it.

    We are “only” out 6-7 months now (have to use all those timeshares).  Many other TUGGERS are out that long too – normally we have approx. two-month stays at a time on a trip, but often staying several places, although—and not home yet now --  this time we were 7 weeks at Telemark and every January we’re 5 weeks in St Augustine (TAS).


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> The other thing is, how much vacationing can you do- even in retirement? You can only play so much golf and tennis (if you are physically able). I know I like to do a little work around the house (emphasis on "little"). I like a feeling of accomplishing something. Don't get me wrong- I love being in a pool or ocean and sightseeing and hiking and all that, maybe a little window shopping. But at some point I like to break it up with some other stuff- like I would love to get a small greenhouse-hobbies- a pet- and yes, some home maintenance, a small bit of volunteer work, a little entertaining at home.


I love traveling and if I get on a plane it's for 3 weeks.  After 4 weeks, even in Hawaii I was ready to go home.  Get me home for a month and I'm ready to go again.  At home I love to work in my yard and I have   projects, I have family so I love watching soccer games, etc.  I'm in a quilting group and we make about 500 quilts each year and give them away.  Aren't you glad we are all different.  I have always loved ron and Joan's posts,  I can take some of their ideas and incorporate them into my game plan.  I have 8 timeshares and worldmark.  Keeping track of them is enough work for me.  I bought my first timeshare from the developer and all the rest off ebay, so I don't know how others could afford the initial cost. That always has amazed me.  I'm very grateful that so many people especially on this site are so willing to help us.  It's nice that we are living life to its fullest, in our own way.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 24, 2019)

I really liked this thread , it has given me food for thought and another reason to travel more using our timeshare. Problems, we do not own Wyndham Points and we do not have access to RCI inventory.

Also, my spouse do not like to fly.

However, we both enjoy cruising, once per year.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 24, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> I really liked this thread , it has given me food for thought and another reason to travel more using our timeshare. Problems, we do not own Wyndham Points and we do not have access to RCI inventory.



If you own a timeshare, you can join Platinum Interchange and DAE for free.  They may have smaller inventories than RCI but the exchange fees are much cheaper and you get great personal service.  We use PI for so much traveling: just got an  oceanfront 2 bd in Oceanside CA for April yesterday and turned down a 2 bd oceanfront Oxnard CA Friday since it was too far away from our grandsons college when we will visit him in April.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 24, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> If you own a timeshare, you can join Platinum Interchange and DAE for free.  They may have smaller inventories than RCI but the exchange fees are much cheaper and you get great personal service.  We use PI for so much traveling: just got an  oceanfront 2 bd in Oceanside CA for April yesterday and turned down a 2 bd oceanfront Oxnard CA Friday since it was too far away from our grandsons college when we will visit him in April.



and Trading Places and SFX And RTX


----------



## islandguy (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok,  Enjoy reading how people do the full time experience.

My wife and I are basically full time travelers now with 5 or less days per month at home.  We use a variety of timeshare systems to travel.  We travel by air and do 1 to 3 weeks at a location.  We do not use any system to purchase extra weeks as we have enough points and weeks.

Question: How do you folks do home of record for driver's license and claim residency for tax purposes.  Plus mail etc. We are looking at selling our residence to save expenses but want to plan these items into the master schedule.

Example this was the first year we did medical on the road and it was easy for us.  Routine stuff - but we still use our dentist and primary doc at home.

We do quarterly fine tuning and plan 14 months in advance to get where we want to go.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> and Trading Places and SFX And RTX


SFX only takes Gold Crown level resorts


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 24, 2019)

islandguy said:


> Ok,  Enjoy reading how people do the full time experience.
> 
> My wife and I are basically full time travelers now with 5 or less days per month at home.  We use a variety of timeshare systems to travel.  We travel by air and do 1 to 3 weeks at a location.  We do not use any system to purchase extra weeks as we have enough points and weeks.
> 
> ...



We planned 24-30 months out since we had sold our house (2008) and had no other options. So essentially we were Homeless!! for 7 years!

Residency: a real problem.  For 5 years we kept our residency in Ohio since you need an utility bill to prove residency in most states .. ( bank addresses  don’t even work.)
      Driver licenses and car registrations were renewed online.
     We kept our doctors in Ohio and just returned to them at least annually. Energencies were cared for by Medicare ( including Pancreatitus (article about that in Timesharing Today — as we were in an isolated timeshare)!!! We had mail-order prescription medications (still do) and these were mailed to us wherever ( still do for one medication, overnight UPS with signature required— and it sometimes still gets tricky!)
     We rented a mailbox in a UPS store and they will send your mail to you wherever.
    We also had our personal  (non-business) mail go to our son’s address ( still does ...since 2008!!!)
     When we decided to locate in WA state , we asked our son to put one of his utility bills in our name which we then paid for a year, afterwhich we rented a condo there, (altho still travel for 7 months. ). We found a great clinic for medical and got our driver licenses and car registrations ( which was tricky for one since we keep it on the East Coast. )

So I can’t believe it myself, our son Andy still will keep our mail for us, ( since 2008) receiving mail order boxes and items we mail there from our IL storage unit —- (trying to empty it.)  And he’s still happy to do that for us!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 26, 2019)

Would love to meet you all, just plan a trip to Orlando in mid January!!! ...to be with us at the annual TUGGERS get-together at the Golden Corral.. this time January 22, 2020.

See  thread in FL forum .


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 26, 2019)

Joan, are you from Illinois? They say everyone is moving out of the state, but you are probably the only one who lived in timeshares full time


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 26, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Joan, are you from Illinois? They say everyone is moving out of the state, but you are probably the only one who lived in timeshares full time


We were in Ohio when we started our trek.  ( our son lives in Illinois. ). We’re there right now!!

We’re based in Seattle area now. The weather is great and our other son is there .


----------



## Silverdollar (Nov 18, 2019)

islandguy said:


> Ok,  Enjoy reading how people do the full time experience.
> 
> My wife and I are basically full time travelers now with 5 or less days per month at home.  We use a variety of timeshare systems to travel.  We travel by air and do 1 to 3 weeks at a location.  We do not use any system to purchase extra weeks as we have enough points and weeks.
> 
> ...


I'm not a full-time traveler, but while staying at Wyndham Ocean Ridge this summer I learned of a couple that had lived there full-time for 4 years using Wyndham points. That got me to thinking, as a VIPP owner, could I live year-round on the beach for less than owning a home?

So, while sitting on the beach doing nothing, I started pondering whether it would be less expensive to live in a Wyndham timeshare year round, or buy a house/condo (here or back home). I began to jot down some of the benefits of staying at Edisto Beach long term, and what items were actually FREE when staying at Wyndham Ocean Ridge.

Here are all the free stuff I received while staying at Wyndham OR: Free wi-fi, free linens, free maid service, free mid-week clean and tidy, free garbage collection, free AC & heat, free AC filters, free water, free electricity, free phone, free swimming pools (4), free workout room, free putt putt, free recreation center, free daily newspaper, free ice, free appliances, free maintenance and repairs, free toiletries (shampoo, conditioner, body lotion, and mouthwash), free paper towels, free toilet tissue, free liquid soap, free dishwasher detergent, free washing machine detergent, free filtered drinking water at tap, free cable/satellite, not to mention beautiful sunsets, walks on the beach, dolphin watching, golf course, day trips to Charleston, and a variety of resort sections and units to choose.

Of course, we all pay maintenance fees with a timeshare, but the homeowner pays far more for homeowner's insurance, utilities, maintenance and repairs, especially near the beach where hurricanes and strong storms are possible.

Wyndham Ocean Ridge is one of the older resorts and requires very few points to stay. All sections of the resort have been renovated in recent years and in much better shape. As VIPP owner, when combining the cheaper points with 50% discounts and upgrades within the 60-day window, unlimited housekeeping credits and unlimited reservation transactions, and the ability to reserve specific units, it is very possible to live there full-time, or for several months out of a year.

And if you get tired of living there, or (God forbid) a hurricane destroys the resort, as a timeshare owner (unlike a homeowner) you can move to another Wyndham resort and enjoy similar benefits without suffering a loss.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 18, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> If you own a timeshare, you can join Platinum Interchange and DAE for free.  They may have smaller inventories than RCI but the exchange fees are much cheaper and you get great personal service.  We use PI for so much traveling: just got an  oceanfront 2 bd in Oceanside CA for April yesterday and turned down a 2 bd oceanfront Oxnard CA Friday since it was too far away from our grandsons college when we will visit him in April.



Thanks I will look into both and for free to join; there are both good suggestions for using for exchange purposes.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 18, 2019)

You are absolutely correct, Silverdollar!   And Wyn Ocean Ridge is one of our very favorite Wyndham’s, only the FF Plantation in Villa Rica GA exceeds it, although that resort is on a lake and the ocean front resort can’t be beat!  We also like the quieter places, but if someone wanted a more lively environment, there are plenty of Wyndham’s to go to, even very nearby Ocean Ridge in Myrtle Beach.

Years ago, when we figured out all the FREE things you mentioned, we saw that it was substantially cheaper than maintaining a house so that prompted us to sell and stay in timeshares for the 7 years .

The negative  reputation of timeshares seems to come from persons who do not “play the timeshare game” nor realize the benefits of receiving those “free” things you mention, much less, NOT HAVING TO DO MAUNTENANCE YOURSELF!     
     Waterfront maintenance is huge in a privately owned waterfront house.  It was waterfront we wanted and had looked for approx 3 years before we thoroughly understood that we could not afford to purchase waterfront property much less build a house or maintain one already there. (For example, my father had to replaced his bulkhead after a particularly bad storm and just that was $10,000.. some years ago.)

So we were very happy with the tinesharing life where we essentially could have waterfront stays in many places!

We have settled near our grandchildren in the Seattle area now, but are still out 6-7 months in timeshares. We just left 7 weeks in a northern WI lakefront condo (Telemark Red Apple Club) and in mid-December , we’ll be 8 weeks oceanfront in FL .
  Yay!  for Timesharing!


----------



## kaljor (Nov 19, 2019)

I find this discussion endlessly fascinating.  Maybe someday I will do a variation of this theme.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 19, 2019)

FF Plantation in GA was once on my bucket list of places I wanted to visit but we left RCI for II and that ended that possibility. We have once visited FF Glade in Tennessee and loved it. That was during the time when the World Fair was in Tennessee.
Riding into the Glade was very different and very rural back then during that time.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 19, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Riding into the Glade was very different and very rural back then during that time.


That part hasn’t changed, Pedro. My wife and her brother makes Fairfield Glade their home every year during the World’s Longest Yard Sale. That doesn’t interest me at all but I have gone a couple of times just to get away. No way I would want to live there full time as there is nothing for me to do.


----------



## bobinmich (Nov 19, 2019)

Rolltydr said:


> That part hasn’t changed, Pedro. My wife and her brother makes Fairfield Glade their home every year during the World’s Longest Yard Sale. That doesn’t interest me at all but I have gone a couple of times just to get away. No way I would want to live there full time as there is nothing for me to do.



I have been to Fairfield Glade as well....and agree....nothing really to do there.  1.5 hrs to Nashville one way, and 1.5 hours to Pigeon forge (If my memory is correct).


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 20, 2019)

That is correct. Maybe even closer to 2 hours to Pigeon Forge. If I’m going to live in a TS full time, I want to be at the beach. Then, if I want to get away, a place like Fairfield Glade might be a nice change for a week or so. But that’s it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

